# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Tombarra

## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο οπως θα ακουσατε η ειδατε στη συζητηση περι κινησης του λιμανιου Πειραια , ηρθε τη Τεταρτη στο κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια κατευθειαν απο το car terminal του Ικονιου.Φημες που κυκλοφορησαν λενε πως εχει ενα μικρο ρηγμα για αυτο και ξεφορτωσε ολα τα αυτοκινητα του στο προλιμενα ,γεμιζοντας σχεδον ολο τον χωρο μερχρι το λιονταρι.Το πλοιο που ανηκει στη Wallenius Wilhelmsen αναχωρησε το πρωι της Παρασκευης και πηγε στη Ραδα οπου καιι παραμενει μεχρι και τωρα...Παρατηρωντας βεβαια το πλοιο απο την Σαλαμινα και στο marinetraffic βλεπω πως ολο κανει μικρες διαδρομες μεσα στη ραδα..Οι επομενες μερες θα δειξουν τι ακριβως συμβαινει με το πλοιο.Παντως τα αυτοκινητα που ειχε στο εσωτερικο του μεταφορτωθηκαν στο ομοσταυλο BOHEME. Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορειτε να δειτε την αναχωρηση του απο το κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια,μια ασυνηθιστη τα τελευταια χρονια εικονα η αληθεια ειναι για το λιμανι.

----------

